# Stage III done & took some pics of everything. Thought I would share.



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Got the allroad back from my indy last week after he upgraded and iron out all the little kinks in the tuning and have been slowly getting used to it esp since I want to break in the power with the TIP trans. I had never driven any other stage III Audi before, so the difference vs where I was before the change was night and day. I want to thank my mechanic Raudel at Reisu Motorsports as he busted his butt in getting the car perfect before handing it off to me and Mike at VAST was truly a pleasure to work with. They tweaked and tweaked until they were both very happy. Car is a whole new machine 

Here are some random pics....

*Defrost vent boost pod installed (FYI, RNS-E is for sale if anyone is interested in it):*



















Here is a DIY on the install and where I got the pod if anyone is interested:

http://forums.quattroworld.com/allroad/msgs/94752.phtml

*Motor in the car:*










*Plasti-Dipped the outer grill trim*


























This was my 2nd to last revision log. Dont have the newest one yet:[/B]










*Motor pulled*


































*Cleaned the engine bay some*










*Found out why the car was vibrating on accel *










*Replaced with some Raxles*


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Very impressive, now let's get some video! Also before you replaced the axle how was the shaking? Like was it on deceleration? The reason I ask is because mine does that and the axle is clicking.


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

It shook bad on acceleration. Almost like a shudder from the trans it was so bad. Happened around 35-45 mph. Jack up your wheel and grab the inner axle and try and move it. If it clicks once barely, it should be OK, but if it clicks and moves all over, replace it. replace the entire axle too. Marty at Raxles offers a lifetime warranty on them, and the price is not bad at all. Good luck.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Yeah mine does the same at around 35 but is fine at speed limit. I will be replacing it this Wednesday. It clicks pretty bad when I turn left. What is raxle? Is it like high performance? If so its not needed for my setup. I was just going to buy the OEM replacement. Thanks a million for your help.


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

lndshrk said:


> Yeah mine does the same at around 35 but is fine at speed limit. I will be replacing it this Wednesday. It clicks pretty bad when I turn left. What is raxle? Is it like high performance? If so its not needed for my setup. I was just going to buy the OEM replacement. Thanks a million for your help.


Raxles is an OEM replacement that comes with a lifetime warranty. Marty is the owner. Mine for the allroad were $200 each. You install his and then put your old ones in the box and then return them with the prepaid label he includes. They are great axles. All of the allroad guys use them. Dont go with cheap aftermarket ones.

Here is the site:

http://www.raxles.com/


----------



## haygood (Sep 8, 2000)

OMG. I've been at home with the other listers and I find you are out cheating on us with another forum. Is that the thanks we get? We've put you on a pedestal. Here we've been following your links and enjoying your advice; all the while never knowing you've been hanging out with some other forum members you met one day at work or something. Don't think I won't let the others know about this, mister!


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

Every now and then i need to stray just to ensure that things at home are still better than the rest


----------

